#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-07
<fenskl> hi guys, quick question about the font fallback mechanism
<fenskl> i'm using gnome-terminal on Maverick with Droid Sans Mono as the system default monospace font
<fenskl> i presume that Droid Sans doesn't include anything from the CJK range, because it seems to fall-back to some really ugly characters
<fenskl> how can i specify the fallback for code points outside what Droid Sans has so that I can see nicely rendered CJK glyphs?
<fenskl> I googled for and found information on ~/.fonts.conf, but my settings there don't seem to do anything: match target="font" -> lang contains zh -> prefer AR PL UKai TW
<fenskl> anyone have any ideas where to start googling to figure out how this mechanism works?
<fenskl> okay, i actually figured it out (sort of)
<fenskl> these two links helped:
<fenskl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration
<fenskl> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/fontconfig/fontconfig-user.html
<fenskl> i can't figure out why it won't pick up my ~/.fonts.conf, but i was able to edit it at the system level
<fenskl> /etc/fonts/conf.d/ contains all the configuration files for font fallback and selection at the system level
<fenskl> 69-language-selector-zh-tw.conf was set up with Deja Vu Sans as the first entry, so it was getting used as the default fallback
<fenskl> i just moved the items in the list around, and i was able to adjust the priorities such that it would pick the fallback i wanted
<fenskl> now i can edit TeX documents in vim with a nice balance of an attractive monospace latin font and attractive fallback font for CJK glyphs
<fenskl> this is also probably relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/713950
<fenskl> anyway, thanks~
 * Fly-B 呼
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-08
<ronnie_> ~_~
<verybada> quit
<c652> 哈囉
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-09
 * FlyB-Grateful 早安
<wangyu> 台湾现在是几点？
<FlyB-Grateful> 現在13：20
<Moxisi> hello ,is anyone here?
<Yellowmus_> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-10
<Moxisi> FREEBSD和ubuntu有什么区别啊，高人能解释一下么
<Moxisi> FREEBSD和ubuntu有什么区别啊，高人能解释一下么？
<Moxisi> 难道全部在走私
<Moxisi> 还是有其他频道
<endless> 阿囉~
<endless> 請問, irssi怎庅關掉分頁阿@@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-11
 * FlyB-Grateful 下午五點半海嘯會到台灣，住海邊的人要注意一下喔
<c652> 我有問題想麻煩大家，我使用ubuntu10.04，kernel:2.6.35.23，最近常常畫面沒有動作，滑鼠無法移動點擊，但是會有pidgin聯絡人上下線的聲音
<c652> 是不是x出問題了呢?
<Moxisi> 1004就没有觉得好用
<Moxisi> 好多笔记本不能完美支持
#ubuntu-tw 2011-03-12
<c652> 哈囉？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-05
<superbil> ls
<BlueT_> . ..
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-08
<l0o0> 大家好，小弟在用Ubuntu10.04的時候，系統會莫名地在開機的時候在/tmp產生大量的文件。直到/目錄沒有空餘的空間。不知道有何方法？先謝過大家
<medicalwei> l0o0: lsof
<medicalwei> ?
<medicalwei> lsof | grep tmp
<l0o0> 好的
<l0o0> 好多，都要贴上吗
<l0o0>   
<l0o0> pulseaudi  2394        l0o0   27u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      29921 /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<l0o0> pulseaudi  2394        l0o0   37u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      14442 /tmp/.esd-1000/socket
<l0o0> gconf-hel  2763        l0o0   10u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      17788 /tmp/orbit-l0o0/linc-acb-0-4a523845eaa6d
<l0o0> gconf-hel  2763        l0o0   11u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      11713 /tmp/orbit-l0o0/linc-acb-0-4a523845eaa6d
<l0o0> gnome-key  3470        l0o0    5u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      16959 /tmp/keyring-PbF0Tf/control
<l0o0> gnome-key  3470        l0o0    8u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      18905 /tmp/keyring-PbF0Tf/pkcs11
<l0o0> gnome-key  3470        l0o0   10u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      18908 /tmp/keyring-PbF0Tf/ssh
<l0o0> gnome-ses  3488        l0o0   10u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      17779 /tmp/.ICE-unix/3488
<l0o0> gnome-ses  3488        l0o0   16u     unix 0x0000000000000000      0t0      17250 /tmp/orbit-l0o0/linc-da0-0-31e5181d95e82
<medicalwei> l0o0: 請貼在 pastebin 上面
<medicalwei> 大量貼文會導致離線…
<l0o0> 嗯，知道了，我还是刚用这个呢
<l0o0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/是这个吗
<l0o0> 好啦，是这个http://paste.ubuntu.com/874109/
<yongge> hello
<jjhuang> hi
<jjhuang> 中文
<jjhuang> 請問 /proc/cpuinfo 是可信的嗎？我一直以為我的 CPU 是 core i3, 結果顯示 core i5-650
<FourDollars> jjhuang: 可信，不過你也可以試試看 cpuid 這個指令
<young> haha
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-09
<jimi1128> 安安
<mosesofmason> ...?
<mosesofmason> .
<rypervenche> 嗨
#ubuntu-tw 2012-03-10
<thx> test
<ROBOT1024> 晚上好 同胞们
 * mosesofmason slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-04
<ubuntu518> 台湾有什么好的论坛啊
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-05
<rick__> 請問大家都怎麼量測記憶體的使用狀況?
<rick__> 我想查的大概是每個process用了多少記憶體
<rick__> 目前看到的大概是用 ps
<sgg> wow
<sgg> hi all
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-06
<fhloves> »¹ÓÐÈ˶àµãµÄƵµÀÂð?
<fhloves> ÓÐÈË¿ÉÒÔ°ïÎÒÂð?
<fhloves> Did somebody see my speech is garbled
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-07
<wefewf> 0.0
<wefewf> 有人嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-08
<deen> 有人嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-03-10
<kabex> hell
<kabex> erllo
<kabex> hello
<Andy> 大家好
<Kukuboo> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-02
<gshmu> 我的Ubuntu 14.04 無法關機核掛起，都會自動重啓。
<gshmu> 我嘗試給grub加參數 也嘗試了編譯新內核
#ubuntu-tw 2015-03-05
<kabul757> HI kabul757
<kabul757> exit
<kabul757> g
<kabul757> gaod:HI HIHIHI
<kabul757> cibs:HI
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-08
<ShouDi> 哈囉!?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-03-12
<s6788999> hi
<OMGOMG> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2018-03-06
<chcl2050> 大家晚上好呀。
<chcl2050> 我用ubuntu16.04 使用PPTP连接VPN。失败。
